

Ask YC: Why aren't job posts open for comments? - ivankirigin

Seems like a good forum for public questions.
======
zaidf
I think it is up to the posters. Just happens to be that everyone chooses to
have it off.

Makes more sense logistically - it's more convenient to have all
questions/mails about the job coming in to an email address.

~~~
ivankirigin
But why not parallelize repeated questions? Clearly those interested wouldn't
just comment "I'm in". They would email.

~~~
zaidf
Probably because repeated questions isn't a problem yet.

------
webwright
Heh, I was just wondering the same thing.

------
tocomment
What do they mean by London/SF? Which is it? Would I have to move to London?

~~~
jamiequint
The plan is to be in San Francisco, but we need someone who is flexible and
willing to be in London if necessary for the good of the company. (e.g. our UK
founders get delayed with visas, etc.) Its much more productive to be working
in the same location.

~~~
menloparkbum
Is it easy for someone from the USA to get a work visa to work in London?

~~~
sharpshoot
Easier than the other way around, put it that way. We're building an
international team with a global mindset, so that flexibility is essential.

